# "Get out of the kitchen"



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

My only intention when we started this was for her to leave the kitchen and get out of the way. She added the "turn around and sit" on her own. Just ignore the mess. We're puppy-sitting and 4 dogs in the house has me over my head!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

What a good gsd! She figured it all out on her own!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Well done! And she went happily, which makes it even better.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

she usually goes on the first command and without circling. pick up a camera and all the dogs act like idiots lol


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm hoping that I can easily transition this to a formal go-out for obedience


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I also have a relatively small kitchen, so "get out of the kitchen" was a necessary command! My puppy though, backs up all the way so she can keep an eye on me LOL! Great video!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

This is why my dogs have a "yummy spot" in the kitchen. It is the only place they can sit expecting a treat if I am working in the kitchen. 

That is pretty darn good and it might just help with a more formal go-out.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks for sharing, what a good girl!!
She goes so quickly, too!


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

I’m so impressed. 
And. 
I’m soooooo jealous!!!

Great job!


----------

